# Settling the score, somewhat.



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

After my recent discovery of a dead juvenile fox that ventured into a known hotbed of coyote activity. I was prompted to settle the score against these bully's. Little did I know what the little guy ran into that night. 
Probably the same thing I was about to encounter......I heard a couple carrying on about four hundred yards out in front of me so i made a stalk to within about 200yds. Walked about a hunderd yards out on a frozen lake, perched my nail gun on my pack and hit the domestic dog barks.....NOTHING.....Are you kidding me? Ten minutes later I hit it again. Within 10 seconds I noticed four yotes out of the corner of my eye at a full sprint toward me. These guys were so arrogant they didn't even go down wind to check me out. They were running with the wind. I quickly swung and acquired my first target and put him on the deck at 25yds. I tried to get number two but lost it in the slight fog very quickly. 
Needless to say, after this adventure, I realize I need to get out there and do a little more population management. These guys have become a real bad bunch, and are obvious bad news for any pet out at night that they find.







[/IMG]


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Excellent job, as a rabbit hunter with beagles you cannot kill enough coyotes, when I go rabbit hunting I always carry a few rounds of OO buck, just in case they attack my dogs or if I can prevent it. Ive heard some sad storys of coyotes killing beagles while hunting


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have seen coyotes put a hurting on **** dogs too. I try to thin them when I can.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That would be pretty freaky to have 4 yotes running full speed at you on an open lake. Good job putting the hurt on them! I need to try yote hunting sometime. Sounds like fun.


----------

